# Currency Traders. Swiss Franc Spiked Upward Today



## WhatInThe (Jan 15, 2015)

To all interest currency traders. The Swiss Franc spiked upward today at one point up 30 percent in minutes.

https://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/christmas-rush-cash-soaring-swiss-175252174.html

It seems the Swiss Central Bank is trying anticipate moves by the European National Bank next week which wants to add Euros to the market diluting the Franc.


----------



## oldman (Jan 16, 2015)

I no longer follow currencies, but just out of curiosity, what did that do to their stocks? Generally, when currencies rise, stocks fall because things become more expensive. That's not to say that this is a given, but it is common for it to play out that way. Also, generally, when currencies spike, someone is expecting something to happen politically or from their country's monetary chief. None of this could be true, or all of it could be true. Time will tell. Doesn't the Euro have a cap on it versus the franc or other currencies? (Thinking out loud.)


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 16, 2015)

This didn't benefit everyone. Two brokerages went out of business.

http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/L...he-most-in-decades-hit-firms-around-the-world

Apparently during the European financial crisis of 2011 the Swiss Bank tried "protecting" the Franc with floor or minimum value.

http://www.cityam.com/207214/swiss-national-bank-shock-what-does-it-all-mean

To me with the Euro there are too many ways you could lose money. Individual currencies you would think could help stop a massive swing in market prices/trading.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 19, 2015)

Germany getting nervous. Pulling their physical gold out of foreign storage including US Federal Reserve.

http://news.yahoo.com/germany-repatriates-more-gold-bundesbank-100251153.html


----------

